# TiVo Series3 / WinMFS fails to expand as expected



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a TiVo Series3 (OLED TCD648250B). In 2010 I updated the drive to a 1.5T WD EARS HD and expanded it up to the 1.26T capacity via WinMFS. I turned off intelipark via WDidle3 /d. This worked fine for 2.5 years. The S3 has recently begun to reboot and so I decided to just re-image a new drive. I took backups of my original 250G HD in 2010.

So I restore the image to another WD 1.5T with intelipark turned off, I answer yes to expand and then supersize it. Put it back into the Tivo and it reports 36 hrs of HD capacity, when I expect to see 157 Hrs.

I am following these steps here, exactly. 

 In WinMFS, select File -> Select Drive and select the new replacement SATA drive
 In WinMFS, select File -> Restore and select the backup file you saved earlier. Click Start. This will restore the TiVo software to the new drive.

Note: Do not change the swap size. Leave it at the default of 128.
 When the restore is complete, WinMFS will ask you if you want to expand the drive to use the new space. Click Yes.

If you do not see this dialog box, then select Tools-> Mfsadd.
 Select Tools-> MfsSuperSize -> On.

Ive done this half a dozen times now with different drives (all WD 1.5T) and I even downloaded a new version of winMFS ( beta 9.3f) and every time it does not show the expanded capacity to 157Hrs. 

I am using an eSata drive dock and winMFs sees the drive just fine and does the image OK. 

I tried to do the kickstart 54 and it just would not take, not sure what I was doing wrong there.

I downloaded a virgin image from a member here via dropbox for my S3 model, restored from that one too and it also reported 36 hrs. 

What in the world am I doing wrong/missing? I dont recall any of these issues when I did my upgrade in 2010. 

I don't care about the content on the old 1.5T HD. I can get the S3 back up and running, but kinda wanted to get full use of the new 1.5T HD to get me back where I was before. 

thanks for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You might have clicked YES to Limit to 1TB, should be NO. Also should be NO to that Expand one, then just do MFSAdd manually.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

rmassey said:


> I have a TiVo Series3 (OLED TCD648250B). In 2010 I updated the drive to a 1.5T WD EARS HD and expanded it up to the 1.26T capacity via WinMFS. I turned off intelipark via WDidle3 /d. This worked fine for 2.5 years. The S3 has recently begun to reboot and so I decided to just re-image a new drive. I took backups of my original 250G HD in 2010.
> 
> So I restore the image to another WD 1.5T with intelipark turned off, I answer yes to expand and then supersize it. Put it back into the Tivo and it reports 36 hrs of HD capacity, when I expect to see 157 Hrs.
> 
> ...


Curious and interesting. 
Make sure run WinMFS as administrator.
Try saying no right after the restore to expand the drive. Check MFSInfo and see what information it gives. If you can post it here. Then run MFSAdd and if it asks to limit the drive to 1TB tell it no. Then run Supersize. After that MFSInfo again and compare the two outputs. Post the information pre and post MFSAdd so we can see what else can be done.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Did you use the same eSata drive dock when you imaged the original 1.5 TB drive in 2010? If not, have you tried imaging the new drive without it?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Curious that 157 hrs is what is normally reported for a 1 TB drive -- sounds like you never actually had more than that in use.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I&#8217;m running WinMFS as administrator.

>> Did you use the same eSata drive dock when you imaged the original 1.5 TB drive in 2010?
I really have no idea if I used the same dock. I was just trying to avoid opening up a case and messing with Sata + power connectors. I can do that, I just went with the dock for simplicity.

>> Curious that 157 hrs is what is normally reported for a 1 TB drive &#8211;
Correct, I was mistaken. My previous 1.5T drive reported 213 hrs HD and 1860 SD

I'll re-image with the suggestions and post MFSInfo before and after and see if we can get this working.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rmassey said:


> I have a TiVo Series3 (OLED TCD648250B). In 2010 I updated the drive to a 1.5T WD EARS HD and expanded it up to the 1.26T capacity via WinMFS. I turned off intelipark via WDidle3 /d. This worked fine for 2.5 years. The S3 has recently begun to reboot and so I decided to just re-image a new drive. I took backups of my original 250G HD in 2010.
> 
> So I restore the image to another WD 1.5T with intelipark turned off, I answer yes to expand and then supersize it. Put it back into the Tivo and it reports 36 hrs of HD capacity, when I expect to see 157 Hrs.
> 
> ...


Was the TiVo software already updated to 11.0k before you imaged the original drive?

There's no reason that you have to keep the swap size the same (just don't make it smaller, but you can make it bigger if you want to).

Did you check to see if your power supply might be the reason for the reboots?


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

unitron said:


> Was the TiVo software already updated to 11.0k before you imaged the original drive?


Yes/No - my 250 image was not 11.0k, but I also backed up the 1.5T HD with 11.0k. Same behavior with both



unitron said:


> Did you check to see if your power supply might be the reason for the reboots?


The newly restored drives that report 36 hrs after a restore do not reboot. The problem is on my previous 1.5T drive. I put in on my WHS and ran Stablebit scanner on it. It reports bad sectors. I'd say the Tivo is trying to read these bad sectors and causes the reboot.

.... OK, got a new problem (or perhaps the real problem). I bypassed the eSata dock, open the tower case (core-i7 DT system) and connected directly to the internal Sata/power connectors. Run winMFS, select a drive and it hangs/fails - immediately reports GUI backup and restore to TIvo program is not working... Tried this with two different hard drives. Downloaded a new copy of winMFS from here: http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976&sid=7d686158d121fa6d5891fe70750e0519
to see if I had a bad .exe - same behavior.

Next steps, try another DT system and see if I can even get winMFS to select a drive without this error.

What the heck... I don't recall any of this drama 2.5 years ago. This should be simple. I just want a working Tivo with 200+ hrs of HD capacity.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Out of curiosity, did you run any of your diagnostic programs on the drives you are trying to write to.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Out of curiosity, did you run any of your diagnostic programs on the drives you are trying to write to.


no, but that's a good tip. I need to start with a working HD, w/o issues. I may just order up a new WD 2T AV drive to get a known starting point


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, I finally got one of these hard drives (WD15EARS &#8211; I bought a case of 20 in 2010) to complete thru the process. I used WD lifeguard Diagnositic to view SMART (all OK), ran the write zeros test to the drive to clear it out. I ran winMFS, select drive, restore (using a clean image from a TC member for the S3 (OLED) with version 11.0j. Answered no to expand. Following this successful restore, I ran MSInfo, here&#8217;s the B4 report:

Mfsinfo (Drive 1)

Boot Page
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7

MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=abbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=486544384

Zone Maps
Z0:	type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=589822
next_map_start=263266 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=589813
zone_first=1122 zone_last=263265 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=f4424fca logstamp=6984241 num_bitmap=1
Z1:	type=2
map_start=263266 map_size=9 backup_map_start=589813
next_map_start=263275 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=589779
zone_first=589824 zone_last=217329663 zone_size=216739840 min(chunk)=20480
free=215142400 checksum=3a88c070 logstamp=6984282 num_bitmap=15
Z2:	type=1
map_start=263275 map_size=34 backup_map_start=589779
next_map_start=217336832 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=217926655
zone_first=263309 zone_last=589772 zone_size=326464 min(chunk)=8
free=268584 checksum=a2d54fc logstamp=6984329 num_bitmap=17
Z3:	type=0
map_start=217336832 map_size=1 backup_map_start=217926655
next_map_start=217598977 next_map_size=130 next_backup_map_start=217926525
zone_first=217336833 zone_last=217598976 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=af9172e4 logstamp=6984241 num_bitmap=1
Z4:	type=2
map_start=217598977 map_size=130 backup_map_start=217926525
next_map_start=217599107 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=217926491
zone_first=217926656 zone_last=486544383 zone_size=268617728 min(chunk)=2048
free=262064128 checksum=8586de10 logstamp=6984305 num_bitmap=19
Z5:	type=1
map_start=217599107 map_size=34 backup_map_start=217926491
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=2863311530
zone_first=217599141 zone_last=217926484 zone_size=327344 min(chunk)=8
free=308576 checksum=e506449 logstamp=6984329 num_bitmap=17

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 103.4G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 128.1G)
14 Apple_Free Extra [email protected] ( 1.1T)

Total SA SD Hours: 259	Total DTV SD Hours: 226 98 % Free
Software: 11.0g-01-2-648	Tivo Model: TCD648250B

Following this, I ran Add, answered no to limit to 1 TB & then ran supersize, here&#8217;s the After report: 

Mfsinfo (Drive 1)

Boot Page
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7

MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=abbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=2928417792

Zone Maps
Z0:	type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=589822
next_map_start=263266 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=589813
zone_first=1122 zone_last=263265 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=f4424fca logstamp=6984241 num_bitmap=1
Z1:	type=2
map_start=263266 map_size=9 backup_map_start=589813
next_map_start=263275 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=589779
zone_first=589824 zone_last=217329663 zone_size=216739840 min(chunk)=20480
free=215142400 checksum=3a88c070 logstamp=6984282 num_bitmap=15
Z2:	type=1
map_start=263275 map_size=34 backup_map_start=589779
next_map_start=217336832 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=217926655
zone_first=263309 zone_last=589772 zone_size=326464 min(chunk)=8
free=268584 checksum=a2d54fc logstamp=6984329 num_bitmap=17
Z3:	type=0
map_start=217336832 map_size=1 backup_map_start=217926655
next_map_start=217598977 next_map_size=130 next_backup_map_start=217926525
zone_first=217336833 zone_last=217598976 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=af9172e4 logstamp=6984241 num_bitmap=1
Z4:	type=2
map_start=217598977 map_size=130 backup_map_start=217926525
next_map_start=217599107 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=217926491
zone_first=217926656 zone_last=486544383 zone_size=268617728 min(chunk)=2048
free=262064128 checksum=8586de10 logstamp=6984305 num_bitmap=19
Z5:	type=1
map_start=217599107 map_size=34 backup_map_start=217926491
next_map_start=486544384 next_map_size=66 next_backup_map_start=486546366
zone_first=217599141 zone_last=217926484 zone_size=327344 min(chunk)=8
free=308576 checksum=acdfefc3 logstamp=6984329 num_bitmap=17
Z6:	type=2
map_start=486544384 map_size=66 backup_map_start=486546366
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=2863311530
zone_first=486546432 zone_last=2928417791 zone_size=2441871360 min(chunk)=20480
free=2441871360 checksum=86a6986 logstamp=0 num_bitmap=18

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 103.4G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 128.1G)
14 MFS MFS App by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.0M)
15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.1T)

Total SA SD Hours: 1562	Total DTV SD Hours: 1363	100 % Free
Software: 11.0g-01-2-648	Tivo Model: TCD648250B
These two lines in the after report seem to indicate it took the expansion OK. Right?
>>15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.1T)
>>Total SA SD Hours: 1562	Total DTV SD Hours: 1363	100 % Free
I added the newly imaged drive to the S3 and ran guided setup, Tivo Central, etc. All ran fine. 

Results: newly Restored drive reports 237 Hrs HD, 2072 Hrs SD. Success.... but i get a tivo msg that report and error has been detected... #51. I reboot as needed and the error persists. Hmmm?

OK, i see a post that explains #51 is a mismatch on the disc and Tivo MB, which is prob due to me using the DL .tbk image file. Looks like a C&DE will clear it up. How many hours does that take again ?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Up to 3 hours.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

C&D actually went pretty fast @ < 1h. I am up and running now with full expanded capacity of the 1.5T HD @ 237 hrs. Tivo no longer reports error #51.

My guess is 1) I had some bad hard drives that were causing winMFS to act up and/or 2) my previous backup images are corrupt. My final working drive was imaged from a new blank 648 image I sourced from a member here on TCF. 

Like I said I don't care about preserving my previous programs, so this new image will be fine.

Thanks for the tips to work thru this update.


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a dead hard drive in a 748000 box, will a serial 3 hard drive image work on 748000?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

gtland said:


> I have a dead hard drive in a 748000 box, will a serial 3 hard drive image work on 748000?


Simple answer, No.


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Simple answer, No.


to what degree no? I suppose it should at least boot up.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gtland said:


> to what degree no? I suppose it should at least boot up.


Not sure if it will completely boot up. It would be like trying to take your Windows XP drive off your Pentium III computer and placing in your new i7 computer. It may boot up or blue screen. If it boots it will limp along because it does not have the drivers to fully support the computer.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gtland said:


> to what degree no? I suppose it should at least boot up.


A big *no* it will not work at all !!!


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

lessd said:


> A big *no* it will not work at all !!!


big no indeed. waste of time...


----------

